# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Huisdieren hebben invloed op je gezondheid!

## Agnes574

*"Wat doet jouw huisdier met jouw gezondheid ???
Echt over jouw gezondheid schrijven en niet...Hoe leuk jouw huisdier is.

b.v. kan het helpen om over jouw angsten heen te komen....of kan jouw huisdier jou troosten,wanneer jij depressief of verdrietig bent...je bloeddruk helpen verlagen.

Bij deze hoop ik een goede poll ..op deze site ''gezet te hebben''.....
want er zijn veel mensen die veel om hun huisdier geven.
En....er gezond....door mogen blijven.."* 

Een 'ex-lid' kwam met dit goede idee,dus hier een enquete erover!!

*Heeft jouw (huis)dier invloed op jouw gezondheid?
Maakt deze je rustiger, geeft deze je meer beweging, troost deze je wanneer je je down en/of verdrietig voelt, etc...??*

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn honden hebben een zéér grote *positieve* invloed op mijn gezondheid!!

Ze zorgen ervoor dat ik tot rust kom bij spanning, 
ze troosten me als ik me niet goed voel (die beestjes voelen dat écht aan of je vrolijk of verdrietig/down bent!!),
ze geven me besef van verantwoordelijkheid, doorgaan/niet bij de pakken gaan neerzitten en 
zorgen ervoor dat ik meer beweeg > zonder honden zou ik nog 'passiever' leven door de pijn en vermoeidheid,dat weet ik zeker!!

Mijn mening; een huisdier waar je echt mee bezig moet en kan zijn is zéker zeer goed voor de gezondheid!!
Kinderen die een huisdier hebben en daar (deels) verantwoordelijkheid voor moeten dragen, krijgen op jonge leeftijd al een positieve 'zorgen voor' en verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel 'impuls' mee!!

Echter; neem géén hond als je full-time werkt, zorg dan voor een alternatief .... 8 uren werken, 8 uren slapen (huishouden,eten,wassen,hobby's nog niet meegerekend!!)... dan heeft een hond niet écht een plezierig leven hé?!
Honden zijn niet gemaakt om hele dagen alleen thuis te zitten!!!
Dat is pure dierenmishandeling naar mijn mening!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Ik sluit me helemaal bij Agnes aan.
Hoewel ik geen wandelaar ben met de honden, zou ik niet zonder kunnen, net zoals mijn katten.
@ van mijn 4 katten zijn echte ZEN dieren....
Als ik me slecht voel, komen ze bij me en geven mij een gedeelte van hun energie en geloof het of niet, daar voel ik echt kracht uit ontstaan.

Voor het actieve gedeelte heb ik mijn paarden.
Die hebben toch een schone stal en beweging nodig.
Als ik heel zwaar depressief ben ga ik niet, dan word de zorg over genomen maar zodra ik maar effe weer kan, ben ik weer bij ze en dan knap ik zienderogen op.
De enrgie van het rijden op de paarden rug door het bos/hei.....niks geeft een mens al mij zoveel kracht dan dat!

----------


## Sylvia93

Bij mij hebben mn dieren ook wel echt invloed op mn gezondheid, heerlijk om per dag even wat uurtjes samen met ze te spelen, ze even laten rondlopen of even lekker mee te knuffelen! Voel me altijd heel rot als ik na 2 daagjes weggeweest te zijn terug thuis kom en naar mn konijn kijk, dan voel ik me zo schuldig dattie dan 3 dagen geen aandacht van me gehad heeft. Mn konijn vind het ook heerlijk om 's avonds in bed naast me op mn kussen te liggen en daardoor voel ik me dan ook meteen weer een stuk beter door te zien hoe gelukkig die beestjes zijn!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem mijn honden ook altijd mee op vakantie ...
Als ze niet mee kunnen ga ik ook niet; simpel!!

Ik voel me nooit eenzaam met m'n honden rond mij, ik babbel daartegen, ga er mee wandelen en speel/knuffel met hen. 
Mijn vriend zegt altijd dat ik nog 's ga veranderen in een hond  :Stick Out Tongue:  omdat ik er ver altijd mee bezig ben >> volgens mij issie dan jaloers  :Big Grin:  ... gelukkig houd hij evenveel van de honden als ik; zou anders niet goed komen met m'n relatie vrees ik  :Wink: , mijn honden gaan voor alles!!

----------


## Onassa

Ik ga dus ook niet op vakantie vanwege mijn dieren en ik mis het ook niet.
Een paar weken vakantie dat kan bij mij niet tippen aan 365 dagen per jaar mijn beessies om me heen hoor.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve mede dieren aanbidders,
Wat jullie ervaren over dat de dieren ervoor zorgen dat je beweegt, dat je je emoties kwijt kan en dat ze je aanvoelen (hoe groot of klein ze ook zijn), dat heb ik ook altijd ervaren met mijn huisdieren/diertjes!
Ik mis Bouvrie (onze hond) nog steeds, hij was net zoals de honden van Siri!
Ik heb een keer op tv gezien dat een mevrouw die in een bejaardentehuis woonde overleden zou zijn als haar papegaai niet om hulp had geroepen omdat zijn baasje een beroerte had! Dat zegt mij wel genoeg, dan mogen die 'deskundigen' nog zo hard roepen dat dieren niks voelen, ik geloof en weet wel beter! En anders zouden er ook geen hulphonden kunnen worden opgeleid, want je kan ze tot zover dingen leren, maar een groot gedeelte komt aan op het aanvoelen van het baasje!
Het is ook bewezen dat het therapeutisch werkt voor speciale kindjes om te zwemmen met dolfijnen of om paard te rijden!!!
Ik vind het geweldig dat dieren zo'n effect op mensen hebben, nu moeten mensen nog op een goede manier leren omgaan met alle dieren die er zijn, want we hebben ze nodig, of we nu willen of niet!

----------


## Oki07

Mijn katten hebben een hele positieve invloed op mij. Ze bieden mij troost als ik verdrietig ben; gewoon door er te zijn en met mij te knuffelen. Ze bieden mij vreugde; elke dag weer. Als ik niet zo lekker in mijn vel zit of ruzie heb met mijn vriend en naar de slaapkamer ga, dan heb ik binnen no time drie katten op mijn bed. Ze laten mij iedere keer weer zien wat rijkdom is en hoeveel ik heb om van te genieten. Zonder katten zou mijn leven leeg zijn. En een stuk haarlozer, maarja je moet er wat voor over hebben hè  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Bijna 12 jaar geleden kwamen mijn paps en broertje met een vogeltje (Agapornis) aanzetten omdat ik perse een huisdier wou, mijn eerste reactie was 'we kunnen en hebben toch niks aan een vogel' maar als snel kwam ik erachter dat Heavy grappig, lief, schattig, leuk en zorgzaam is en ik zou hem nu voor geen goud willen missen!
Hij kwam er eerder alleen in het weekend uit want dan waren we thuis, nu steeds vaker, en elke keer als hij eruit is probeerde hij al ons voedsel, kaas+chocola+appel+ kroepoek zijn zijn favo's, hij baddert in ranja want gewoon water is hij te eigenwijs voor, hij fluit als we opstaan, naar bed gaan, weggaan en terugkomen als begroeting en hij komt altijd langer bij 1 van ons zitten als hij voelt dat we ons niet zo lekker voelen. 

Ik heb bij de enquête over "Het is prima om medicijnen, make-up of andere middelen te testen op dieren en mensen" al heel duidelijk mijn mening gegeven in een post van 08-02-2010... 
Wij komen voort uit dieren, de mens is zelf dus ook een diersoort en ik vind dat we behoren alle dieren goed te behandelen! Dieren hebben ons zoveel geholpen als het gaat om voedsel, kleding, textiel, landbouw, vervoer, bescherming, sieraden, geneesmiddelen ed dat we nu ervoor moeten zorgen dat dieren niet meer onnodig lijden en niet uitsterven door ons egoïstische toedoen. We nemen hun leefomgeving af en we veroorzaken met de massaproductie voor voedsel zoveel leed bij de dieren dat we dat terug moeten draaien voor het te laat is!

Back on topic; huisdieren hebben zeker veel invloed op de gemoedstoestand van hun baasje en dan maakt het niet uit of dat nou een hond, kat, rat, konijn, cavia, vis, vogelsoort, salamander, slang of iets anders is! Al deze dieren leren ons heel veel over zorgen voor, liefde geven aan, socialisatie, ze geven ons een dagindeling en we leren verantwoordelijkheid want een hond moet uit, die kooi moet schoon, dieren hebben schoon water en nieuw voer nodig, als ze ziek zijn moeten we zorgen dat ze beter worden of we laten e met veel pijn in ons hart inslapen omdat dat beter is voor het dier en we krijgen er zo veel voor terug! Een kwispel, een miauw als we thuiskomen, een fluitje, aandacht, onvoorwaardelijke liefde en troost en daarnaast voelen veel dieren aan als het niet goed gaat en kunnen ze zoals de papegaai in mijn vorige post hier of zoals een hond die hard blaft hulp inschakelen!
Elke relatie gaat om geven en nemen, maar aangezien dieren niet echt kunnen praten moet je er nog beter voor zorgen en zullen ze die zorg ook terug geven!

----------


## albertus

Hoi allemaal.

Het is inderdaad zo dat een huisdier het kan aanvoelen of je iets mankeert of niet.
Ik heb zelf een golden retriever en die voeld het haarfijn aan of er iets aan de hand is.
Misschien is het omdat deze soort hond ook wel soms opgeleid wordt als hulphond,maar het is volgens mij een extra zintuig van dat dier.
Een andere verklaring heb ik niet.
Maar het is absoluut een feit dat een huisdier enorme invloed heeft op je geestelijke gezondheid!
Lichaamlijk blijf je ook meer actief zodat het ook op deze manier invloed heeft op je lichaam.

----------


## dotito

Daar ben ik het ook voledig mee eens,dat dieren een goede invloed hebben op je gezondheid.Ook ik heb 2 honden gehad,een duitse herder en een langharige duitse herder toen ik nog in mijn huisje woonde.Vond ook wel dat mijn honden toens positieve energie uitstraalde,ook toen ik een slechte dag had.Sluit mij ook aan bij de comentaar van iedereen.
Jammer genoeg mag ik nu geen huisdieren houden,anders had ik er al lang een gekocht.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb een hond en een poes gehad, heb daar veel liefde en positiviteit van gehad, vooral van onze hond, deze voelde aan als je verdrietig was enz.
voor mijn(toen) depressie was het ook erg goed omdat de labrador veel wandelingen nodig had en dus kwam ik veel buiten en werd er ook gelukkig van als ik zag hoe fijn de hond kon rennen en zo blij was met sneeuw enz.
helaas zijn beide overleden.
ik heb geen nieuwe huisdieren gekocht omdat ik nu te weinig kan doen met een hond en een hond verdient veel wandelingen!!

----------


## Onassa

> Ik vind het geweldig dat dieren zo'n effect op mensen hebben, nu moeten mensen nog op een goede manier leren omgaan met alle dieren die er zijn, want we hebben ze nodig, of we nu willen of niet!


Zooooo hélemaal mee eens!!!!
Mooi verwoord Luus!
Doe mij ook maar dieren hoor, ze veroordelen je niet, blijven nooit lang boos, zijn je altijd trouw....en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan, allemaal zaken die je van (veel) mensen niet kunt zeggen!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb 10 katten waarbij de één er altijd is voor een knuffel, de ander om me op te beuren als ik het een keer moeilijk heb, nog een ander kan verschrikkelijk te clown uithangen. Elk dier heeft zijn/haar specialiteit.
En daarnaast de 2 honden, voorzien in de nodige lichaams beweging en spel plezier.
Jullie begrijpen dat ik hem gestemt voor invloed op de gezondheid.
Ook voor de kinderen zijn ze de pleister op alle wondjes.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Onze kat gaat ook altijd mee op vakantie! Dan heeft ze een riempje en een heel lang touw en kan ze heerlijk 3 weken buiten lopen. We zien dan altijd zo aan onze kat dat ze ervan geniet. Vroeger hebben wij ook ratten gehad en die namen we dan ook mee op vakantie. Nu heb ik nog een konijn en een cavia en het liefst had ik die ook meegenomen maar helaas is de auto al vol met enkel het konijnenhok. Mn lieve opa en oma nemen dan dus ook 3 weken de zorg over van onze konijn en cavia, die kunnen dan daar lekker logeren. Dus de kooien en alles staan gewoon bij mn opa en oma zo hoeven ze dus niet iedere keer naar ons huis toe, en krijgen ze heerlijk aandacht en genoeg voedsel en water! Haha mn oma wordt ook echt gek iedere keer dat als ik bel ik vraag hoe het met mijn konijn gaat  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vorig jaar was mn konijn voor het eerst daar, en toen had mn oma zelf nog een konijn en een dubbel buitenhok, dus de mijne kon in het hok eronder buiten.. Hier staat het konijn altijd binnen, ik was zoo bezorgd! En mn oma steeds maar zeggen: nee nee het gaat allemaal goed. Bleek dus achteraf mn konijn de eerste 3 dagen in een hoekje te hebben gezeten en niet at.. Fijn! Zo'n idee had ik al  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ach dit jaar mag mn konijn lekker in zn eigen hok blijven, dus dan weet ik dat ze zich beter voelt! En daardoor voel ik me meteen ook een stuk beter als ik op vakantie ben!

----------


## ikke64

Misschien een tip voor je touw actie. 2 haringen in de grond met een touw er tussen,
Met een ring een touw er dwars op en daar de kat aan. Het terrein wordt groter, voor de kat. Hoeft minder touw mee te slepen. En komt ook nog minder vaak vast te zitten.

 :Smile:  Ikke

P.S. Maar onze dieren blijven thuis, de middelste blijft nu thuis voor de verzorging, en vroeger gingen de honden naar familie en vrienden zorgde voor de katten. Ik ben er de andere 350 dagen per jaar  :Wink:  voor ze.

----------


## Magica

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben het helemaal met jullie eens over de invloed die mijn katten hebben op mij. Op het moment ben ik eigenlijk heel ongerust en verdrietig want er is er een van de vier al vermist sinds 1 juni. Die dag kwam ik uit het ziekenhuis en toen is Smokey niet meer thuisgekomen. Ik heb 2 dagen/1 nacht in het ziekenhuis gelegen. Ik hoor haar telkens miauwen (denk ik) en dan doet het gemis zoveel pijn. Eerlijk gezegd zou ik het fijn vinden als ik zou weten wat er met haar gebeurd is. Ze was er altijd voor mij. Als ik me verdrietig voelde, dan kreeg ik een heel verhaal van haar. Hele gesprekken heb ik met haar gevoerd. De andere katten zijn er ook voor mij als ik me niet prettig voel, maar Smokey was dan echt duidelijk aanwezig en er voor mij. De andere katten missen haar ook volgens mij. Mijn andere kat Yokie is ook zo'n schatje. Heel vaak is hij een dag op stap en dan als hij 's avonds thuiskomt moet hij eerst heeeeeel erg kroelen. De oudste Kiddoo kruipt helemaal in me als ik me niet prettigen/of verdrietig voel. Hij wil dan heeeeel veel aandacht. Eigenlijk zijn ze alle vier heel lief en aanhankelijk en ze zijn er eigenlijk altijd voor mij. Meer als mensen. Die hebben me al zo vaak laten vallen. Mijn kattebeestjes vangen me dan op. Komen bij me liggen. Hebben aandacht voor me. Ik praat ook heel veel met ze. Soms lijkt het of ze me zelfs begrijpen!! Vooral Smokey. O wat mis is die meid........... :Frown: 

Liefs Renske :Cool:

----------


## dotito

@Renske,

Daar ben ik het voledig met u eens dat dieren er meer voor je zijn dan mensen.Dieren kan je tenminste vertrouwen,die zullen je nooit een mes in je rug steken,of pijn doen.Ik heb vroeger ook een hele lieve duiste herder gehad toen ik 22 was,wat mis ik hem ook met momenten.Nu zeker dat je niets om handen hebt dan denk je er meer aan.

Vind wel erg voor jou van je poes,hoop echt van harte dat ze toch nog vroeg of laat bij je terecht komt.Ja je hoort dat veel dat poezen in een keer verdwijnen.Zal een kaarsje voor je branden,dat de poes terug de weg vind naar huis.

Lieve Groet Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

had vannacht gedroomd dat onze poes weer voor de deur stond....ik was zoooooooo blij, het was zo,n bijzondere poes.
maar helaas, ze is afgelopen jan. begraven in het bos,
dus toen ik wakker werd uit deze mooie droom was ik even niet echt blij....

----------


## ikke64

Verhalen zoals die van magica heeft mij jaren geleden al doen besluiten om mijn tuin kat proof te maken. BIj mij kunnen ze 24 uur per dag naar buiten. Maar de grens van de tuin is afgezet met schutting en schrikdraad. zo kunnen er geen katten in of uit.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Magica

Hoi Ikke,

Is bij mij een beetje lastig. Ik heb een tuin van bijna 4000 m2. Om dat helemaal af te zetten met schuttingen en prikkeldraad valt niet mee. Kost een kapitaal. Ook lopen er sloten langs ons land en die moeten eens in de zoveel tijd uitgebaggerd worden. Dat doet mijn man zelf en die heeft dan een ruimte van 3 meter nodig voor de baggerbeugel. Dus als ik schuttingen zou plaatsen, dan moeten die 3,5 meter uit de sloot komen te staan. 

Liefs Renske

----------


## ikke64

@Magica,

Er schijnt ook iets te zijn dat je ingraaft en een stroom stootje geeft (in de halsband) als de kat te dicht bij komt. Ik heb gehoort dat dit erg goed werkt.
Vergelijkbaar met schrikdraad alleen zonder kontact met de draad en via een halsband.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Magica

Misschien is dat wel wat als we de tuin verder aan gaan leggen. Maar ja, de tuin is erg groot en ik weet niet of we die kosten op het moment kunnen dragen. Ik neem het zeker mee in de planning want een kat die vermist raakt is heel erg om mee te moeten maken. Eerlijk gezegd kan je hem/haar dan beter dood vinden. Is heel erg verschrikkelijk, maar je weet in ieder geval wat er aan de hand is en dan kan je hem/haar begraven en het een plekje geven. Nu blijf ik hopen. Maar aan de andere kant vrees ik het ergste. 

Renske

----------


## ikke64

Als/zodra je zerieus interresse hebt wil ik wel eens informeren over hoe wat waar.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

> Misschien een tip voor je touw actie. 2 haringen in de grond met een touw er tussen,
> Met een ring een touw er dwars op en daar de kat aan. Het terrein wordt groter, voor de kat. Hoeft minder touw mee te slepen. En komt ook nog minder vaak vast te zitten.
> 
>  Ikke
> 
> P.S. Maar onze dieren blijven thuis, de middelste blijft nu thuis voor de verzorging, en vroeger gingen de honden naar familie en vrienden zorgde voor de katten. Ik ben er de andere 350 dagen per jaar  voor ze.


Hee dat is slim! Dat idee gaan we meenemen op vakantie!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Vroeger gebruikte ik dit al bij de waslijn. Dan zit de basis draad ook nog eens mooi hoog. Glijd makkelijker en de kans op blijven haken in struikjes ed word ook nog eesn kleiner.
Met andere woorden je kunt de basis draad ook tussen 2 bomen, een boom en een tentstok enz plaatsen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Ronald68

Een beetje, praat er wel eens tegen als het tegen zit. Moet vaak om ze lachen. Dan denk ik waar maak ik me druk om, doen zij toch ook niet.

----------


## ikke64

Yep, en een dag niet gelachen is een dag niet geleefd!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Ja dieren kunnen soms erg gek doen  :Wink: 

@ Ikke,
Jij kan vast ook vaak lachen om jou diertjes  :Wink: 

Ikzelf leef weer mee met mijn vogel. Heavy heeft steeds meer evenwichtsproblemen en moeite vliegafstanden in te schatten, daarentegen vind hij het minder erg als we hem oppakken. Na 12 jaar heeft hij eindelijk door dat we hem geen pijn doen...
Gelukkig wast hij zichzelf nog steeds, vind hij het geweldig bij ons te zitten en aast hij altijd op mijn broodjes kaas en broodjes vlokken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

www.ecoralim.nl geeft een impressie van mijn dieren. De site is verouderd en er staan wat erg grote foto's op maar met een beetje geduld kun je de meeste van mijn dieren bewonderen. BTW we zijn gestopt met fokken, dus ook die info is niet meer van toepassing  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik zou mijn honden en katten niet kunnen missen eigenlijk. We blijven speciaal in België omdat de honden dan kunnen meegaan op vakantie. Mijn hond kan moeilijk tegen de warmte (tzi shu), dus zien we dat hij netjes geschoren is voor we op vakantie vertrekken. En mijn vriend zijn hond wordt wagenziek als we ver rijden. Een asiel zien we niet zitten omdat mijn ventje zijn hond uit een asiel komt en echt verlatingsangst heeft. Gaan werken doet hij wel, maar voor hij gaat werken, eerst de hond uitlaten (komt er speciaal een half uur vroeger voor uit zijn bed), thuiskomen terug hond wandelen (rond 15u45) en dan nog een avondtoer, dat beestje wandelt elke dag zijn km en mijn vriend ook en als ik er ben ga ik er mee naar het bos, kunnen ze lekker lang loslopen en kennis maken met andere honden. De katten krijgen eten van de buurvrouw als ik weg ben want ja kinderen kijken er niet naar. Mijn venster van de slaapkamer staat altijd open, zomer en winter, kunnen ze lekker op bed komen slapen en de hond die ligt onder de deksels, lekker warm aan mijn rugje (als jullie foto's willen zien van mijn kindjes, jullie mogen me altijd mailen om mijn face book gegevens te hebben, daar staan ze op)
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Ja die site had ik al eens bekeken van je  :Smile: 
Waarom zijn jullie gestopt met fokken?

@ Christel1,
Leuk zeg dat jullie honden en katten hebben en zo te lezen hebben ze een goed thuis bij jullie  :Smile:  Wel zo fijn dat de honden met jullie mee op vakantie kunnen!

----------


## ikke64

@Luuss,

We zijn gestopt met fokken aan het begin van de crisis. We bleven voor het eerst in 16 jaar met kittens zitten. De dekkater die we met veel moeite en voor relatief veel geld in Engeland hadden gekocht sproeide op veel te jonge leeftijd, waardoor we hem moesten laten castreren, (opsluiten van onze dieren is voor ons geen optie) En dat allemaal bij elkaar heeft ons doen besluiten om te stoppen. Gelukkig hebben we genoeg contacten zijn onze lijnen nog steeds intact. Mochten we in de toekomst weer willen gaan fokken kan dat dus makkelijk. Maar nu hebben we 10 katten in huis en tuin en dat is echt genoeg.  :Wink:  En het went.....

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Ja dat is een goede reden om te stoppen. Wel jammer dat een hobby (als ik het zo mag noemen) na zoveel jaar moet stoppen. 
Scheelt wel dat je zo weer kan beginnen als je dat wil en als het weer kan qua vraag naar katten!
In de tussentijd kan je lekker genieten van al je katten  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Zeker genieten we van onze dieren. 10 katten, 2 honden, vijver en kommetjes vissen.
En hobby mag je het wel noemen, geld verdien je er echt niet mee. Al kost een kitten tussen de 500 en 600 euro. We hebben in al die jaren een jaar of 5 gehad waarin we finacieel ongeveer uit kwamen. In al de andere jaren moest en altijd bakken met geld bij.
Voer, dierenarts kosten, showen enz. Er is in het begin een jaar geweest dat we bijna 4 en een half duizen gulden naar de DA gebracht hebben. En dan moet je echt een beetje gek zijn. Gelukkig hoef ik er niet minder door te eten. Maar vakantie zat er niet echt in dat jaar.  :Wink:  
En geloof me je kunt ook goed ziek zijn van je huisdieren. Toen een poesje van 2 jaar tijdens de bevalling een aorta scheuring kreeg en je zag haar en in de minuut daarna de kittens langzaam sterfen in de buik ben je daar een aantal dagen goed ziek van. Neem dat maar van mij aan. Dan kan ik echt niet functioneren. Gelukkig heb je dan je vrienden in dit wereldje die je steunen en je de duw in de rug geven om door te gaan. Maar anders blijf je er echt in hangen. Nu ik dit typ heb ik weer de tranen in mijn ogen, Om NooNoo (het poesje) maar ook om al de liefde die we toen hebben mogen krijgen van onze vrienden. En dat is ook diamant waard. (meer dan goud)

Gr ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Het is belangrijk te genieten van je dieren en gelukkig doe je dat ook!
Ja je moet de dieren onderdak, voer en medische zorg geven en dat kost allemaal veel geld, ondanks dat je er geld voor krijgt als je kittens verkoopt! 
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je erg van slag en verdrietig was (en als je eraan terug denkt ook weer wordt) toen je de moeder kat en haar kittens zag overlijden en niks meer voor ze kon doen! Gelukkig had je veel steun aan je vrienden en dat is zeker diamant waard!

----------


## ikke64

Weet je Luuss, ik ben er van overtuigd dat als je in de shit zit je de echte vrienden leert kennen. Toen mijn vrouw kanker kreeg kwamen ook juist uit het katten wereldje de onverwachte, en o zo steun gevende berichtjes. Helemaal geweldig. Er zit best wel wat jalouzie, haat en nijd. Maar de vriendschappen steken overal boven uit.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

@ikke, 
Ben de foto's van je katten eens gaan bekijken, echt heel mooi, word ik jaloers van. Zo'n mooi ras van katten. Later wil ik terug een Noorse boskat of een Maine Coon, heb al eens een Noorse boskat gehad, zal je zeker wel kennen, een rosse kater, echt een heel lief beest maar wel groot (woog 8 kilo), ze zijn ook heel prijzig en je hebt er ook wel wat werk aan met die lange haren maar oh zo lief. Spijtig genoeg zaten er kattenhaters in de buurt, 1 keer is er op geschoten met hagel, had hem een gat in zijn dij en de 2de keer, fatale keer hadden ze hem rattenvergif gegeven, 4 keer dierenarts op 2 dagen tijd maar daar kan je echt niets aan doen, is gestorven voor mijn ogen, de dierenarts was net een minuut te laat. Echt erg. 
Goed dat je zoveel steun kreeg vanuit het kattenwereldje als je vrouw ziek was, maar ja overal is jalouzie en nijd
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Zeker weten leer je je echte vrienden kennen als je in de shit zit!
Ook erg fijn dat er vanuit het wereldje zelf vanuit onverwachte hoek steun kwam!

@ Christel,
He wat misselijk zeg van de mensen in de buurt dat ze jou kat zo hebben behandeld!  :Mad:  Vind het spijtig dat de dierenarts niks meer kon doen  :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

@christel, jammer dat je de loop niet even 180 graden kon draaien voor de dader afdrukte. Maar dat is ook één van de redenen dat mijn dieren de tuin niet uitkomen. En als er eens een ontsnapt staat ook de hele buurt klaar om ons te waarschuwen. Ze weten dat mijn dieren nooit voor overlast zorgen. En dat waarderen ze. Huisdieren en gezondheid. Het is bewezen dat mensen met hoge bloeddruk baat hebben hij katten. Dat mensen met honden veel meer bewegen en tot hogere leeftijd actief blijven. Dus dat is zeker gezond  :Wink:  Maar als er iets met je dieren aan de hand is kun je er ook goed ziek van zijn.  :Frown: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

@ikke, 
Achter mijn huis lag een grote weide en daar werd regelmatig gejaagd door jagers maar die moeten nu echt wel het verschil zien tussen een grote kat dan een haas of een konijn he. Heb het gemerkt toen mijn kater (die noorse boskat) zich altijd aan het likken was aan zijn dij, heb het haar dan wat weggehaald en gezien dat er een gat zat, natuurlijk heb ik direct de dierenarts laten komen maar heeft wel een tijdje geduurd eer dat gat dicht was. Het rattenvergif kwam van een restaurant naast de deur, hadden die dan eventjes verwittigd had ik mijn kater binnen gehouden maar nee dus. Ik heb een schat van een dierenarts en 't was op een zondagmorgen dat mijn Milou gestorven is maar die stond daar op 10 minuten, ik aan het blijten en ook de kinderen die toen nog heel klein waren, zagen hun poes zo afzien, bloed overgeven, schokken echt erg. Hoe sommige mensen zoiets kunnen doen dat beeld blijft je altijd bij. 't Was echt zo'n lieve kat voor de kinderen, sliep zelfs bij hen in het bedje onder de dekens. 
Ik vind het echt erg voor oudere mensen die nog goed zijn en bv in een service flat wonen dat ze geen huisdieren mogen houden. Mijn ma deed dit wel, had een cavia en een konijn, haar buren wisten dit en de huisdokter heeft er een stokje voorgestoken toen er een paar die weg wilden, daarbij wij kuisten de hokken uit en dit gaf echt geen geurhinder. Als ik later in een home moet dan zoek ik er wel 1 waar mijn hond wel binnen mag of neem ik me een poes die altijd binnen blijft, ik betaal er toch ook voor ? En het is waar wat je zegt, oudere mensen met huisdieren blijven langer gezond, hebben nog een doel om voor te leven als de partner wegvalt (met een hond moet je buiten en kom je onder de mensen, kan je al eens babbelen en je kan er ook es op grommelen)
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

heb wel eens tijdje in een verzorgingshuis gewerkt, niet eens zo heel lang geleden en daar mochten er wel dieren mee, 1 echtpaar had een valse hond en viel de zusters aan, het enige wat erover gezegd is, was dat de hond vast moest liggen voordat wij binnen kwamen voor de verzorging
dus het is raadzaam je eerst goed te laten informeren of er huisdieren mee mogen

----------


## christel1

Oei Sietske, dat lijkt me nu ook niet ideaal. Waar mijn ma in de home was mochten wel huisdieren binnen maar de bewoners mochten ze niet houden. Ik nam altijd mijn hond mee en de oudjes vonden die zo lief dat ze zelf vroegen of hij eens bij hen mocht komen, ja en mijne sammy ging altijd bedelen als er koffie was om het koekje te krijgen en meestal kreeg ie dat ook nog. Toen mijn mama op sterven lag, was mijn hond er ook bij, ik heb haar afscheid laten nemen en dan is hij heel stil in de zetel gekropen, hij wist wat er komen ging :Frown: . Mijn hond liep dan ook gewoon kamer in en kamer uit, iedereen kende hem daar al. Elke maand kwam daar zelfs een dame met haar honden om de oudere mensen gezelschap te houden en die genoten echt. Mijn ma was dement maar de naam van haar eigen hond wist ze nog goed, Bobken, ja dan liet ik haar maar Bob zeggen tegen mijn hond  :Smile: 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

@christel,
Het restaurant is in deze in overtreding geweest. Gif mag niet berijkbaar zijn voor huisdieren. Ook niet op eigen terrein. Deze hoort in speciale bakken te zitten waar alleen knaagdieren/ratten naar binnen kunnen. Je kunt ze dus aanklagen, voor wat dat waard is.
Het verhaal met de jagers hoor je regelmatig. Voor mijn gevoel is het meer het opruimen van concurrentie. Tja katten jagen ook, zelfs op konijnen(tjes).
Er zijn tegenwoordig steeds meer verzorgings/verpleeg tehuizen waar de bewoners huisdieren mogen houden. Ik vind dit een goede zaak mits er een gedegen afspraak is over de verzorging als de bewoner ziek wordt of de verzorging zelf niet meer kan verzorgen. Zeker als het dieren betreft die al bij de bewoners wonen in de oude woon sitouatie. Dat scheeld veel verdriet. En vergemakkelijkt de gewenning op het nieuwe adres.

Gr Ikke

----------


## mamier

> @ Ronald,
> Ja dieren kunnen soms erg gek doen 
> 
> @ Ikke,
> Jij kan vast ook vaak lachen om jou diertjes 
> 
> Ikzelf leef weer mee met mijn vogel. Heavy heeft steeds meer evenwichtsproblemen en moeite vliegafstanden in te schatten, daarentegen vind hij het minder erg als we hem oppakken. Na 12 jaar heeft hij eindelijk door dat we hem geen pijn doen...
> Gelukkig wast hij zichzelf nog steeds, vind hij het geweldig bij ons te zitten en aast hij altijd op mijn broodjes kaas en broodjes vlokken


Hallo Ikke,het is maar een voorstel maar ik heb begrepen dat hevy nooit gewiekt is? Ik zelf heb 3 gaaitje,s waarvan ik nog een apart verhaal zal neerzetten.Ik ben ook lid van de papegaaienclub,waar ik veel hebt geleerd.Ik denk dat hevy gezien de leeftijd ook het best gewiekt zou kunnen worden voordat hij zich vandaag of morgen pijn doet of ergens tegenaan vliegt.Hij word dan waarschijnlijk ook nog handtammer.En vlokken? Toch geen chocolade hoop ik? kortom kaas en vlokken zijn erg slecht voor de gezondheid,en hevy kan wel meer dan 20 worden hoor.Veel plezier met je gaaitje.hier eventueel de link

http://de-papegaaienclub.clubs.nl/

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mamier,
Denk dat je het over mij had, sinds Ikke katten heeft  :Wink: 
Onze Heavy (agapornis) is nooit gekwiekt nee. Handtam is hij nooit geweest, daarvoor was hij al te oud toen we hem kregen, nu hij niet goed meer kan vliegen is hij wel handtammer... Het beestje heeft vanaf het begin eigenlijk alles geprobeerd te eten wat wij ook aten en dat doet hij nog steeds, in zijn hart is hij kennelijk een roofvogeltje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Hij is altijd gezond geweest met alles wat hij naar binnen werkt wat hij eigenlijk niet hoort te eten, alleen de laatste 3 jaar heeft hij epileptische aanvallen, volgens de dierenwinkel is dat niet ongewoon en komt het ook voor bij zijn soortgenoten die alleen echt agapornis voer eten en het laatste jaar kan hij minder goed vliegen en ook dat was niet ongewoon, de meneer van de dierenwinkel is al 5 jaar lang verbaasd dat we nog steeds voor dezelfde vogel eten komen halen, dus zullen we toch wel iets goed doen, kennelijk gaan de andere agaporniden die ze verkopen in de dierenwinkel niet zo lang mee als onze Heavy... 
Achja mijn dwerghamster werd ook 5 jaar oud met chocola/koekjes eten en rondlopen en klauteren in mijn slaapkamer, de dierenarts destijds die mijn lieve dwerghamster liet inslapen geloofde niet dat ze zo oud was geworden omdat dwerghamsters normaal gesproken 2 of 3 jaar oud worden, maar het was toch echt zo, zal wel door aparte opvoeding liggen  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

mijn zusje is een paar dagen wezen logeren en had haar papagaai meegenomen, die kan nl niet zonder haar, als ie naar vreemden geweest zou zijn was hij overleden volgens mn zus,
was echt grappig dat beestje, luisterde zelfs naar commando,s en dat gebrabbel was ook echt enig!
je zou er zo een kopen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb aandachtig alle verhalen gelezen...mooie en droevige gebeurtenissen....dieren over de vloer hebben is fijn èn gezellig, èn heilzaam  :Big Grin: .....wat een leuk verhaal Sietske over je zusje en haar papagaai, bijzonder....

Luuss: zo'n Agapornis lijkt mij geweldig, wat fijn dat Heavy nog ronddwarreld, ja wat een vreugde kan een dier dan schenken...

mijn hondje Bhody is òòk een geweldig lief dier, mààr door zijn leeftijd ( 2 jaar) ook druk..ik woon alleen en het valt mij in de wintertijd 's avonds en 's morgens erg zwaar om het dier uit te laten...hulp zal ik nooit vragen alleen als ik niet meer kan lopen door een virus of griep ofzo..maar enfin vorig jaar na veel stress door allerlei oorzaken heb ik de hond een week naar familie gedaan waar de hond geboren is met het doel om hem weg te doen...toen ik na een week terug kwam en de hond mij zo liefdevol aankeek, kreeg ik een zeer wee gevoel in mijn maag....ik heb wat gedronken en vervolgens de hond in de auto gedaan en naar mijn huis gereden..ik kon het niet over mijn hart verkrijgen om hem weg te doen. ik heb Bhody als geschenk gekregen voor mijn verjaardag...ik voelde mij er zo mee overvallen dat ik niet kon weigeren....alles ging voor mijn gevoel niet goed, maar de hond is en blijft een lief ondeugend jong dier...ik vindt dat ik er maar aan moet wennen...met de jaren wordt hij ook wel wat rustiger neem ik aan..tja als ik het opnieuw moest doen had ik het geschenk geweigerd, maar nadat we al zoveel hebben meegemaakt moet je er gewoon wel van houden...pfffff wat een gedoe, ik heb nog veel te leren....terwijl ik dit schrijf hoor ik Bhody naast mij lekker smakken....hij zit in de stoel van mijn grootvader, en hij heeft net de bekleding doorgebeten...haha holishit dat is niet de bedoeling....foei Bhody zeg ik  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik pak hem op mijn schoot en kijk hem doordringend aan....vervolgens luisterd hij naar mijn verhaaltje en houd zijn koppie scheef....ach wat een rotzak, maar wèl vertederend....grrrrr, de buurman telefoneert naar mij...ik ga de hond uitlaten en daarna aan de nieuwsjaarswijn met de buurman...wat Bhody heeft gedaan vindt ik niet leuk, maar er zijn ergere dingen nietwaar?....hij wil grazen en eerlijk gezegd was ik vandaag wel erg tam, maar enfin ik wil maar zeggen...Dieren zijn goed voor onze gezondheid.....als je ze èènmaal in huis hebt voel je de verantwoording en gaat er absoluut van houden....
Prettige avond....Groeten.. :Wink:

----------


## mamier

> Hallo Mamier,
> Denk dat je het over mij had, sinds Ikke katten heeft 
> Onze Heavy (agapornis) is nooit gekwiekt nee. Handtam is hij nooit geweest, daarvoor was hij al te oud toen we hem kregen, nu hij niet goed meer kan vliegen is hij wel handtammer... Het beestje heeft vanaf het begin eigenlijk alles geprobeerd te eten wat wij ook aten en dat doet hij nog steeds, in zijn hart is hij kennelijk een roofvogeltje  
> Hij is altijd gezond geweest met alles wat hij naar binnen werkt wat hij eigenlijk niet hoort te eten, alleen de laatste 3 jaar heeft hij epileptische aanvallen, volgens de dierenwinkel is dat niet ongewoon en komt het ook voor bij zijn soortgenoten die alleen echt agapornis voer eten en het laatste jaar kan hij minder goed vliegen en ook dat was niet ongewoon, de meneer van de dierenwinkel is al 5 jaar lang verbaasd dat we nog steeds voor dezelfde vogel eten komen halen, dus zullen we toch wel iets goed doen, kennelijk gaan de andere agaporniden die ze verkopen in de dierenwinkel niet zo lang mee als onze Heavy... 
> Achja mijn dwerghamster werd ook 5 jaar oud met chocola/koekjes eten en rondlopen en klauteren in mijn slaapkamer, de dierenarts destijds die mijn lieve dwerghamster liet inslapen geloofde niet dat ze zo oud was geworden omdat dwerghamsters normaal gesproken 2 of 3 jaar oud worden, maar het was toch echt zo, zal wel door aparte opvoeding liggen


Tja dan is jou agaatje een oersterkte Ikke,en word hij nog wel ouder hahahaha.
Wens je er nog veel plezier mee,en ik zondig ook wel eens met mijn gaaitje,s hoor

----------


## ikke64

HIhi,

Ikke ben ik. En ik heb katten. De vogeltjes die ik in het verleden heb gehad zijn eerlijk gezegt niet van ouderdom gestorven. Zelfs onze handtamme parkiet die jaren lang de katten heeft zitten uitlachen op de meest onmogelijke plaatsen, voor de katten dan onmogelijk te bereiken  :Wink:  is helaas als katten voer geiendigt. Daar zijn we behoorlijk stuk vangeweest, en het is maar goed dat we niet wisten welk van onze dames en heren dat op zijn geweten had. Sindsdien hebben we maar afgezien van vogel gezelschap. Mijn dochter heeft wel nog ratjes gehad en deze, ook handtam, zijn allemaal van ouderdom overleden. Ondanks de katten. Maar goed papagaai achtigen kunnen heel goed kleine hoeveelheden mensen eten aan. Het grootste probleem is zout. Dus als je daar mee uitkijkt prima. Laat ze maar af en toe mee snoepen. Beter dan ze bv regelmatig ongepelde pinda's te geven wat veel mensen doen. Dat is namelijk erg vet, net als zonnepitten trouwens. Als je maar zorgt voor zeer goede kwaliteit speciaal zaad/brokken komt het allemaal goed.

Gr Ikke

----------


## mamier

Och ja zo is het ook Ikke,ik geef ze elke dag wel verse groenten en rijst soms,vers fruit enz maar lekker zondigen mag ook hoor,doen wij ook hahahaha

----------


## christel1

Mijne sam is ook zo'n vreetkonijn eigenlijk, ik noem hem soms een vuilbak op poten.... (slecht van mij hé), hij eet eigenlijk een beetje van alles maar enkel als ik het hem met mijn vork geef, dus ook aardappelen en groenten en boterhammekes met choco dat eet hij heel graag, ook muffins (liefst met chocoladesmaak), suikerwafels met chocolade, ook gewone chocolade, frieten van de frituur (die vindt hij beter blijkbaar), frikandel (kopen we altijd 2 meer als we eens naar de frituur gaan), paté, charcuterie..... maar als hij je zo zit aan te kijken met van die trieste oogjes dan ga je gelijk overslag en hij mag liggen snurken als een klein varkentje maar hoort hij de deur van de koelkast of een papiertje is hij gelijk wakker en op..... ik ga mij een boterhammeke maken, allé een dubbel heeft mijn klein varkentje ook iets te eten weer....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: haha jou knorrie ( Sam) is een lekkere verwende snikkel en dat begrijp ik hèèl goed....ik moet uitkijken dat ik dat ook niet teveel doe bij Bhody....hij krijgt af en toe wel wat, maar als ik met mijn bordje warm eten op schoot zit dan springt hij naast mij op de bank en kijkt op mijn bord wat ik eet!  :Big Grin:  ongelooflijk toch? maar enfin dat is mijn eigen schuld...Bhody lust graag Picanto van Mora, ja hij krijgt maar een klein stukje hoor...stukje kaas lust hij wel maar het liefst belegen want als ik hem licht belegen voor zijn neus houd, dan hoeft hij dat niet...hihi...pffff het is geen hotel.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik voel mij wel eens schuldig als ik dit doe, omdat het er bij mijn ouders heel zeer gediciplineerd aan toe gaat....het zal beter zijn, maar door alle ellende doe ik het dus anders....andere generatie zullen we maar zeggen  :Wink:  och ja Christel....ik heb gehoord dat chocolade zeer slecht is voor honden, dus wees voorzichtig a.u.b....
nou toedeloe, knuffel voor Sam...doeiiii prettige dag verder....Liefs Elisa..

----------


## sietske763

ik durf het bijna niet te vertellen..........................
toen mijn labrador nog leefde zat hij bij ons op de stoel aan tafel mee te eten....was wel erg gezellig, 2 kleine kids en een grote hond en ik nog

----------


## christel1

Sietske en Suske, het schijnt dat er in B een hondenrestaurant bestaat waar ze allemaal lekkere hapjes geserveerd krijgen aan tafel en op een bord, geen grap hoor maar ik denk dat mijne sam liever een grote steak krijgt aan tafel ipv hondeneten. Mijn ventje kookt in de week nooit voor zichzelf maar bakt wel chipolataworst voor zijn hond..... en ze krijgen ook americain natuur, elk ongeveer 200 gr, dat is meer vlees dan dat ik eet en nochtans die zijn alle twee niet te dik hoor, ik denk zelfs dat de garagekat meer weegt dan onze pouche, mijne sam mag eigenlijk niet meer verdikken, hij weegt 8,5 kg en dat is eigenlijk een halve kilo teveel maar als hij dan van de kapper komt is dat weg dus mag hij nog wat lekkers eten en tegen mijn ventje moet ik altijd stop zeggen als hij hem van zijn stuk chocolade geeft want ik eet dat raar of zelden. Ach en en bordje meer aan tafel dat gaat toch, dat is nen hond mee manieren zeg ik altijd, moest de mijne zelf met mes en vork kunnen eten zou hij dat nog doen ook.... 
Mijn oudste kat is zot van tiramisu, komt ze mee uit de pot likken en ik had eens hutsepot gemaakt en 's avonds nog een bord mee naar boven genomen naar mijn bed, maar de jongste kat zat binnen en ik had een uur aan de telefoon gehangen en ik ging naar boven en het bord was leeg, die had heel lekker gegeten dus
Ik was wel verbaasd dat een kat zo'n diep bord helemaal alleen opgegeten had, misschien heeft mijne sam wat geholpen zeker ?

----------


## ikke64

Cacao is inderdaad slecht/giftig voor honden en vooral voor katten. Zij missen namelijk enzymen om dat sf te breken. Als je lang van je dier wilt genieten zou ik er voor zorgen dat ze geen cacao krijgen en minimaal 50% van de dagelijkse maaltijd bestaat uit een A-merk diervoer. speciaal voor het soort dier dat je hebt. jong, volwassen, senior.
Een knuf voor al die lekkerbekkies van jullie.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: haha leuk de Labrador aan tafel....je moest overleven meid en dat heb je volgens mij prima gedaan...wat moet dat knus en gezellig zijn geweest Sietske. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Christel: Hey hallo, jou dieren zijn smulpapen....wat fijn dat ze het zo na hun zin hebben, het is ook een schattig gezicht die smikkelende dieren.....

Ikke64: je hebt gelijk met die Cacao...dank voor je tips....

Christel: Ehhhh lieverd let op de chocolade/cacao, of zeik ik nu teveel tegen je aan... :Big Grin:  dagggggggggg

----------


## christel1

@Ikke, hij krijgt niet zoveel chocolade hoor want ik weet dat een hond geen chocolade kan verteren. Vroeger hadden ze bij lidl chocodrops voor honden (die smaakten echt naar chocolade, heb er eens van geproeft) maar die zijn nu uit het assortiment. Van een groot stuk chocolade krijgt hij 1 volledig klein stukje, dus 2 halfjes, hij komt dan zagen voor nog wat maar dan zeg ik, genoeg sam en dan druipt hij wel af hoor. 
Ah Elisa, ik kan wel tegen wat "gezeik" hoor, ik vind dat helemaal niet erg, chocolade is niet gezond voor honden en katten, dus ik pas er wel een beetje mee op. 
Ben daarjuist naar ons Albertine geweest, had gerookte zalm gekocht met nieuwjaar maar niet opgegeten en was 2 dagen over tijd, maar hij rook nog lekker en ze is erop gevlogen, ja welke kat krijgt nu gerookte zalm te eten ???? Ze kent haar naam al heel goed en komt aangevlogen als ik haar roep,ha ha, ik ben nog koningsgezind, heb ze naar onze koning Albert genoemd tot ik erachter kwam dat het een meid was, dan maar Albertine van gemaakt.....

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Christel,

Wat ik over chocolade en katten vertelde is erg serious. Ze krijgen er tumoren van!!!!!
Wat je voor de hond misschien nog kunt vinden zijn choco kauwplaten. Buffelhuid die ook naar chocolade smaakt. Proeven zal wat lastig zijn in deze  :Wink:  Maar die van mij zijn er dol op.

Gr ikke

----------


## mamier

Chocolade is voor elk dier erg slecht zo wie zo!!!!

----------


## Oki07

Chocola is echt giftig voor dieren. Ik zou het helemaal niet geven, zelfs geen klein stukje.

http://www.labradornet.com/chocolade.html

http://www.hondenpage.com/honden-enc...-Chocolade.php

http://dier-en-natuur.infoyo.nl/huis...voor-hond.html

----------


## Chris2702

Dat hebben ze zeker, positief maar ook negatief.

Negatief: bv te veel dieren in een kleine ruimte is ongezond en dan vooral vogels en knaagdieren ivm stofdeeltjes in de lucht. Ook voor de dieren vaak niet erg prettig zoals teveel katten dat zijn nl territorium dieren en teveel in een klein gebied geeft stress wat zich kan uiten in onzindelijkheid/sproeien.
Ook voor mensen met allergieen, astma e.d niet echt handig.

Maar gelukkig zijn er veel meer positieve dingen aan huisdieren:

Mijn vriendin had straatvrees en was al 2 jr niet meer uit huis geweest, heeft en oud hondje uit het asiel gekregen (wat niet veel beweging meer nodig had)
en langzaam aan en samen hebben we haar "veilige gebied" uitgebreid.
En kijk maar eens naar de therapie honden (en ook konijnen/cavia's) in bv ziekenhuizen/bejaarde tehuizen. En vergeet niet de zorgboerderijen voor gehandicapten of moeilijke opvoedbare kinderen e.d
Paardrijden voor zwaar gehandicapten met hulpmiddelen en dan natuurlijk de hulphonden voor blinden/gehandicapten.

Meer positieve dingen dus......... trek zelf maar je eigen conclussie.

Als laatste nog even over werken en een hond nemen, daar ben ik het niet hellemaal mee eens. Je kunt best een hond hebben als je 40 uur werkt als je maar het soort hond daar op aanpast, zou dus geen border collie of mechelse herder ofzo nemen maar een hond die minder energie heeft en daarom ook minder beweging nodig heeft. Als de tijd die je thuis bent maar kwaliteittijd is.
Je huisdier kan ook je sport of hobby zijn. 

Heb zelf 1 hond en drie katten en zou ze voor geen goud willen missen, voor mij is het echt ontspanning en geniet er volop van.

gr Chris

----------


## christel1

@Chris, 
Ja een hond heeft beweging nodig of het nu een grote is of een kleine maar wandelen moeten ze allemaal. 
Mijn vriend is een hond gaan halen in een asiel, een heel verlegen, zeer schuw beestje dat echt mishandeld en verwaarloosd was (kruising poedel -bichon frisée).... hij durfde in het asiel zelfs niet bij de mensen komen die hem eten gaven, ging altijd in een hoekje zitten.... hij is er dan daar mee gaan wandelen en heeft hem mee naar huis genomen, allé huis, hij woont in een studio met terras. Maar hij gaat er wel 3 keer minstens mee wandelen per dag, samen toch goed voor 1,5 uur wandeling.... en ja hij gaat werken maar staat speciaal vroeg op om te gaan wandelen, komt thuis en gaat direct wandelen en dan rond half 7 's avonds nog eens wandelen. Dat doen sommige mensen nog niet met een grote hond.... Capouche is hier nu al bijna 4 jaar en is dolgelukkig met zijn papaken en ook met mij als ik in het weekend kom en dan worden er dikwijls boswandelingen gemaakt en onze vakanties zijn in het binnenland en de honden gaan mee... 
Met mijn vorige vriend had ik een hond en 5 katten, wel in de zomer gingen we een maand naar de caravan aan zee, en iedereen ging mee, ook de 3 kinderen natuurlijk, dieren in de auto en bagage in een aanhangwagentje en de katten bleven daar op ons terrein of lagen in de caravan te snurken.... ja juist voor de terugreis moesten we wel zien dat ze allemaal binnen bleven...
Ik heb dus nu nog 3 katten, 2 van 14 (ja ja oudjes) en 1 van 6 en mijn hond van 7 en ventje heeft ook zijn hond van 7, maar op vakantie gaan de honden mee, de katten blijven thuis bij de kinderen maar ik geef ook eten aan de buurvrouw, die komt dan een oogje in het zeil houden want kinderen blijven kinderen, ook al zijn ze dan volwassen

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Chris,
Hoe denk je dat de nieren van een hond er naar een paar jaar uit zien als ze 's nachts en overdag steeds op nieuw de urine een uur of 9 moet ophouden. Een hond is gemaakt om lang de urine op te houden. (denk en wolven in een sneeuw storm) Maar dat dient een uitzondering te zijn. Een uitlaat service is in dit soort gevallen geen overbodige luxe in mijn ogen.
Voor de rest sluit ik me volledig aan bij je verhaal.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

Oei, mogen mensen die gaan werken dan geen hond houden of zo ?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind dat mensen die full-time werken en tussendoor niet thuis kunnen komen om hun hond uit te laten helaas beter géén hond nemen...
Onze overburen werken beide meer dan full-time en een scottisch terriër is daar volledig 'dood-gekwijnd' (is dit een woord???). Daar werd niets mee gewandeld!!
Nu hebben ze een labrador en gaan ze wel geregeld wat wandelen,maar lang zoveel niet als de hond nodig heeft.

Ik bereken even; 8u slapen, 8u werken = 1/3 dag voor je hond als je geen huishouden,hobby's ed doet ... werk je part-time dan ben je véél meer bij je hond en werk je niet hebben ze ver 24 op 24u je gezelschap  :Wink: .

Maar zoals Christel aangeeft zijn er ook 'goede baasjes'; haar man gaat minimaal 3x wandelen met een ras wat niet zo héél véél beweging nodig heeft; das super!!

Ik kom helaas maar al te vaak border-collies,herdershonden,rotweillers,pitbulls etc tegen die hun dagen in een hok moeten slijten achter tralies... onmenselijk voor die honden!!!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Een uitlaat-service kan idd uitkomst bieden voor echte hondenliefhebbers die full-time moeten werken!!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ook moet je kijken naar het ras en zijn eigenschappen; een malthezer of een westie bijv kan niet langer dan een halve dag alleen zitten; dan zijn die beestjes niet gelukkig (ze heten niet voor niets 'gezelschapshonden'!!) ... maar een echte hondenliefhebber zoekt eerst op welke hond het best bij zijn levensstijl past  :Wink: .

----------


## christel1

Ah zo ben ik uitgekomen op mijnen shi tzu Agnes, een gezelschapshond die heel huiselijk is maar toch ook graag gaat wandelen en ook relatief lange afstanden kan afleggen en geschikt is voor huis, appartement of studio.... 't is ook een hond die zelden blaft en heel vriendelijk is met kinderen en andere huisdieren (gelijk wat hoor van vogel, kat, cavia, konijn) en het is ook geen bijter... 
En ventje had die hond gezien op een site van een asiel en hij zag er zo triest uit dat hij gaan kijken is en hem direct heeft meegebracht naar huis, heeft heel veel geld uitgegeven aan dierenartskosten want dat beest was verwaarloosd achtergelaten op straat, zijn pels hing in klitten aan zijn huid, hij stonk uren in de wind en zijn oren waren volledig ontstoken, met 2 dierenartsen hebben ze daar een uur zitten aan werken om die oortjes terug proper te krijgen en daarna nog weken nazorg gekregen van antibiotica en druppels. 
Misschien was hij anders ge-euthanaseerd omdat hij niet echt sociaal was ? Nu is het een superhond waar je super veel liefde van krijgt, die beseft goed van waar hij komt. 
Een jaar geleden wilden we eens terug gaan naar het asiel om te tonen hoe de hond nu was.... en eruit zag, spijtig genoeg bestond het asiel niet meer omdat er buren geklaagd hadden over de "overlast".... nee hoor er ging een villawijk komen op die plaats en een asiel paste niet in het plaatje... en onze honden zitten nooit in een hok opgesloten buiten... de mijne heeft een tuin, wel geen grote en hij speelt altijd "ontsnappertje" en gaat dan in zijn uppie een uurtje wandelen, maar zijn boodschap wil hij zelfs niet doen in de tuin, ja een plasje wel maar geen kakje, enkel als hij gewandeld wordt doet hij iets (ja ik heb poepzakjes mee).... Mijn vorige hond kwam als puppie ook uit een asiel (kruising Cocker-Setter) en heeft ook nooit in een hok gezeten. Ja 1 keer toen we op vakantie gegaan zijn is hij naar het asiel op vakantie geweest waar hij vandaan kwam maar daar zat hij met een andere hond 's nachts in een kooi en overdag liep ze buiten op de weide te spelen met de andere honden, we zijn er wel eens mee naar het asiel moeten mee gaan om te zien of het een sociale hond was en dat was ze... maar na 13 uur rijden van Spanje naar huis, zijn we ze toch direct gaan halen hoor en ze was dolblij dat we terug waren... 
Ik zie hier genoeg mensen van de building die 's morgens snel eens hun hond aan de ingang uitlaten (plassen) en terug naar binnensleuren om te gaan werken en dat vind ik niet verantwoord maar die twee sloebers hier hebben een luxeleven, een zetel vol speeltjes en een groot bed om op te slapen en veel wandelingen doen overdag (3-4) en daarjuist op onze wandeling heb ik een grote teddyhond gevonden en mijne sam wou hem mee naar huis brengen, was al aan zijn oor aan het sleuren, het beest zit nu in de wasmachine... en straks mag dat mee in de collectie speelgoed voor de honden.... en er ligt hier al een grote hoop hoor...

----------


## christel1

het enige waar mijn hond niet tegen kan is de hitte in de zomer.... want door zijn korte snuit kan hij niet genoeg zweten.... dus blijven we maar in België.... en als het warm is thuis staat er een babybadje buiten waar ik hem soms eens inkieper om af te koelen... of hij springt in de Maas of de Lesse, waar ventje dan moet achterspringen omdat hij anders "verzuipt"... met al zijn kleren aan...

----------


## ikke64

Lieve mensen,

Ik heb recent een hond naar een ander thuis gedaan. Een bastaard labrador welke duidelijk meer uitdaging (ik probeer het simpel te houden) nodig had dan wij konden bieden. Daardoor werd hij thuis, als ik niet thuis was, onhnadelbaar voor de rest van het gezin. Hij zit nu bij mensen die meer tijd en meer energie aan hem kunnen en willen besteden. Heel moeilijk. Maar als ik zie hoe lief deze jongen nu is geworden.......
Voor mij is het niet de juiste keuze geweest. Voel me een stuk minder happy als ik met ons andere hondje loop.
Maar op dit moment ligt mijn schoonmoeder, al een dag of 3, op sterven. Het is wachten tot haar hartje het opgeeft. Tijd voor de hond is er nauwelijk. Ik wil niet weten hoe het zou zijn geweest als die andere jongen er nog was geweest.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Tess71

Mijn katten zijn mijn alles, mijn kindjes net als alle huisdieren die ik heb gehad!
Ze zitten in mijn hart om nooit vergeten te worden!
Ze zijn voor mijn een geschenk, zoveel liefde en geborgenheid dat is niet in woorden uit te drukken!
Ik ben dan ook een zeer gelukkig mens dat ik deze liefde mag ervaren, ondanks het vreselijke verdriet als een van je lieverds je verlaat!
Dit gevoel wil ik voor geen goud meer missen :-)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Jammer dat je de hond naar andere mensen moest doen door omstandigheden!
Sterkte de komende tijd voor jou en je gezin!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Ikke !!!!
KNUFFEL Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe moe ik ook ben of hoeveel pijn ik ook heb; m'n honden houden me op de been!!
Ik zou zonder huisdieren (honden in mijn geval.. en vissen  :Wink: ) véél sneller depressief worden of volledig sedentair (zittend/liggend) leven!!

Mijn honden zijn mijn 'gezondheid-oppeppers'  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja in moeilijke tijden èn vreugdevolle, zijn dieren immer een gezellige aanvulling in je leven, ze geven warmte en voelen je stemming en brengen je aan het lachen.... :Big Grin: 

Ikke: het lijkt mij enorm zwaar dat je die besliising moest nemen om je hond ( Labrador) af te staan....gelukkig is hij/zij goed terecht gekomen dus dat heb je super gedaan! wauw....wat pijnlijk....
tot slot wens ik je sterkte met je schoonmama, dat zijn verdrietige  :Frown:  dagen voor je vrouw/gezin en familie...wachten tot het moment zover is....afschuwelijk....hou je haaks....Liefssss  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Gister hebben we mijn schoonmoeder ter crematie gebracht. Allemaal heel moeilijk. Maar dit gaat over huisdieren en mijn katten solami's voelen precies aan hoe ze zich moeten gedragen om ons te ondersteunen. Het is een genot om te knuffelen de laatste weken. En gisteravond hingen ze de clown uit. Heerlijk met ze gespeeld zelf de senioren waren van de partij. Ja, dieren zijn onmisbaar voor een gezin, samenleving. En al heb ik wat minder op met het achter gebleven hondje. Ook hij voelt aan dat hij de bal nu wel terug moet brengen om mij een plezier te doen. Dieren zijn voor mij onmisbaar.....

Bedankt voor jullie steun.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke: wat fijn dat je in deze zware tijden zo kunt genieten van al je huisdieren!!! dat is een grote troost en van dieren krijg je een lach op je gezicht!

Gecondoleerd met je schoonmoeder Ikke...hèèl verdrietig. :Frown: ...Sterkte voor jou èn je gezin!!!  :Embarrassment:  Liefs Elisa

----------


## Agnes574

M'n innige deelneming Ikke....

Dieren voelen zulke dingen zo goed aan hé ... heerlijk is dat.. zo'n beetje extra geknuffel van je woef of kat en zien dat hij/zij je wil proberen op te vrolijken!!

Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Mijn oprechte deelneming Ikke en ook aan je vrouw en kinderen. 
Huisdieren voelen zoiets aan, daarom dat ze je komen troosten...

----------


## ikke64

Als je de mensen leert kennen, ga je van dieren houden  :Wink:

----------


## jansmit

Dieren hebben,zij het indirect, zeker invloed op je geestelijke gezondheid. Door er te zijn wanneer je behoefte hebt aan een levend wezen om even aan te halen, je bedroefdheid of vreugde mee te delen, vervullen zij voor veel mensen, ook voor mij, een onmisbare plaats in het leven.
Ook kunnen dieren een positief voorbeeld geven bij het accepteren van bijv. het omgaan met gezondheidsklachten. Een dier aanvaardt lichamelijke ongemakken op een stoicijnse wijze en probeert altijd door te gaan. Onze oudste poes van 23 jaar is stokdoof, staat stijf van de artritisch en is naar onze mening ernstig dement, maar geniet volgens ons nog duidelijk van het leven vooral als het zonnetje schijnt en ervaart haar problemen als iets dat bij het ouder worden hoort zonder erover te piepen of te klagen

----------


## Elisabeth9

JanSmit: inderdaad geven dieren veel vreugde en niet alleen maar ongemakken....ik kan er òòk om lachen....het voegt wel degelijks iets toe....
een mooi verhaal over de oudste kat van jullie...pffff 23 jaar is enorm zeg....wauw, ik wist niet dat een kat zo oud kon worden....ik hoop dat hij/zij het nog een tijdje fijn mag hebben, en af en toe zich kunnen koesteren in de zon achter het glas, want de herfst breekt nu aan!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Christel: ik denk opeens aan je hond die uit het raam gesodemieterd is een tijd geleden
....hoe gaat het er "NU" mee?  :Big Grin:  ( met het pootje) ach dat was zo ergggg!! fijne dag nog...alle goeds..

Ik denk ook aan Luuss:  :Wink:  en je mooie vogel die je zo lang bij je gehad hebt...hoop dat het goed met je gaat, Liefssss Dieren verliezen door de dood òf anders is heel verdrietig en pijnlijk....ik denk ook aan Agnes die haar verlies heeft gehad èn Neetje met Scooby  :Embarrassment: 

Groeten Elisa....

----------


## christel1

Hoi Elisa, het hondje loopt ondertussen terug vrolijk rond hoor, soms na een lange wandeling houdt hij zijn pootje nog eens omhoog omdat hij dan moe is, maar dat is normaal denk ik. En zeker als hij onnozel doet in de tuin en achter de zwerfkatten aanloopt, ja dan mankt hij he als hij terug binnen komt maar verder gaat het heel goed. 
Mijn kater van 15 moet nu wel een huiskater worden want hij heeft last met zijn achterste pootjes en moet eventjes uitrusten binnen nu en ook veel eten van de dierenarts want hij is te mager, dus houden we hem binnen, kan hij gezellig liggen spinnen op mijn schoot en mag zijnen ouwen dag nu binnen doorbrengen achter de kachel, gezellig dus...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Wat een goed nieuws omtrent het hondje....ach gelukkig wat fijn om te horen...Super  :Embarrassment:  heerlijk dat de hond in de tuin kan lopen èn de katten achterna rennen, dat is het mooist....ik ben blij voor "jou" en de hond...pffff wat een avontuur hè? succes met de kater...wauw 15 jaar is ook al respectable... :Wink:  hopenlijk gaat hij nu wat meer eten....Bedankt.....

Warme groeten...

----------


## christel1

Ha Elisa, ja mijn kater laat zich nu wel heel goed vertroetelen hoor, was er mee naar de dierenarts geweest en het is al veel beter maar als het volgende week nog niet echt goed is dan ga ik er toch nog eens mee naar de vet. Kwestie van wat opvolgen he. Dit weekend eens naar Maxi-zoo gaan achter krachtvoeding, naar het schijnt hebben ze daar speciale voeding die echt heel goed is om hem wat dikker te maken. Hij is nu wel al heel proper, had er uren werk aan gehad om zijn pels terug mooi te krijgen, juist 1 pootje daar zitten nog wat knopen in maar aangezien hij daar nog pijn in heeft doe ik het maar rustig aan. En ik was gisteren met mijn dochter grote en kleine kussentjes gaan kopen voor in de zetels en mijnheer heeft zich een heel groot kussen eigen gemaakt en ligt er zalig op te slapen. Misschien heeft hij ook al wat last van arthrose want 15 jaar is al heel bejaard voor een kat maar als hij nu rustig binnen kan zitten achter de kachel en lekker eten en drinken krijgt zal hij nog wel een paar jaar mee kunnen, hoop ik toch, samen met zijn zusje van 15... 't zijn 2 sloebers hoor en daar mijne sam dan nog bij.. is wel een beetje jaloers omdat de kater nu meestal bij mij komt liggen.... Ja eigenlijk zijn dat zo'n deeltjes van het huishouden geworden he.... ze zijn er alle dagen, zo'n beetje als kinderen, nog een dikke knuf xxx

----------

